# List of Invert Shops In The UK - New additions



## andy07966

Bristol Inverts - Bristol Inverts - Exotic inverts, molluscs and entomological supplies

Bugz UK - Main

Exotic Pets UK - Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop

KJ Inverts - KJ Inverts - Suppliers of quality invertebrates

Martin Goss - Supplier and breeder of insects and arachnids in the UK

Metamorphosis - Entrance

Northampton Reptile Centre - Looking for supplies for your reptile at the latest online prices?

South Coast Exotics - Southcoast Exotics, Reptiles & Amphibians, Ferplast Vivariums & A wide range of Reptile Equipment.

Tarantula Barn - Tarantulabarn.com - STORE (Powered by CubeCart)

The Spider Shop - TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Virginia Cheeseman - Virginia Cheeseman

Worcester Reptiles - Worcester Reptiles, Specialist Reptile Dealers


----------



## selina20

Emsworth reptiles Drayton also have Ts and Graham Smith has mantids etc.


----------



## The T Lord

Nice List Andy :2thumb:


----------



## andy07966

Do they all post? It was a list of the shops that post, probably should have put that in the title.


----------



## The T Lord

Most do, not sure on harrogates, bristol inverts and worcester reptiles


----------



## andy07966

The T Lord said:


> Nice List Andy :2thumb:


Its there! harrogates! :2thumb:


----------



## andy07966

Quick edit! :lol2:


----------



## The T Lord

andy07966 said:


> Quick edit! :lol2:


 Wut? :whistling2:



:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20

andy07966 said:


> Do they all post? It was a list of the shops that post, probably should have put that in the title.


graham smith does hes a big mantid breeder. also creature feature is another one i got my 1st t from there. they are in harrogate


----------



## Juggernaut

thanks for the post, im close to the harrogate one and they have my frillies in stock!  and now i have my eye on the flat rock scorp :blush:


----------



## The T Lord

Haha, the bugs a b**** isn't it!
John


----------



## selina20

Juggernaut said:


> thanks for the post, im close to the harrogate one and they have my frillies in stock!  and now i have my eye on the flat rock scorp :blush:


Cant recommend these guys more. I had no idea what to get for my 1st T and they gave me all the info i needed. Also the packaging was immaculate and my B.smithi is awesome. Would definately use them again.


----------



## The T Lord

selina20 said:


> Cant recommend these guys more. I had no idea what to get for my 1st T and they gave me all the info i needed. Also the packaging was immaculate and my B.smithi is awesome. Would definately use them again.


 B.Smithi = Voodoo? if so, that lil guy is soo lucky to have you as an owner, if it were someone else, i would guess it may be dead right now. :no1:


----------



## Juggernaut

selina20 said:


> Cant recommend these guys more. I had no idea what to get for my 1st T and they gave me all the info i needed. Also the packaging was immaculate and my B.smithi is awesome. Would definately use them again.


cool  ty, ill def try them next : victory:


----------



## selina20

The T Lord said:


> B.Smithi = Voodoo? if so, that lil guy is soo lucky to have you as an owner, if it were someone else, i would guess it may be dead right now. :no1:


Voodoo is a girl i shall let you know. She has huge girlie bits :gasp:. Yea it was Voodoo. Also Gems on here sometimes rears on some of their slings. She took a lot of looking after thats for sure and now has an attitude and spends most of her time munching lmao.



Juggernaut said:


> cool  ty, ill def try them next : victory:


You wont be disappointed at all.


----------



## The T Lord

selina20 said:


> Voodoo is a girl i shall let you know. She has huge girlie bits :gasp:. Yea it was Voodoo. Also Gems on here sometimes rears on some of their slings. She took a lot of looking after thats for sure and now has an attitude and spends most of her time munching lmao.


 Sorry Voodoo : victory:


----------



## Gzus30

andy07966 said:


> Antsectopia - Antsectopia Ant Shop
> 
> Bristol Inverts - Bristol Inverts - Exotic inverts, molluscs and entomological supplies
> 
> Bugs Sticks and Mantids - Bugs, Sticks and Mantids - Home
> 
> Bugz UK - Main
> 
> Exotic Pets UK - Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop
> 
> Harrogates - HOME - THE CREATURE FEATURE - Specialist Reptile Shop
> 
> KJ Inverts - KJ Inverts - Suppliers of quality invertebrates
> 
> Martin Goss - Supplier and breeder of insects and arachnids in the UK
> 
> Metamorphosis - Entrance
> 
> Northampton Reptile Centre - Looking for supplies for your reptile at the latest online prices?
> 
> South Coast Exotics - Southcoast Exotics, Reptiles & Amphibians, Ferplast Vivariums & A wide range of Reptile Equipment.
> 
> Tarantula Barn - Tarantulabarn.com - STORE (Powered by CubeCart)
> 
> Tarantula Shop - Tarantula-shop.com
> 
> The Spider Shop - TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates
> 
> Virginia Cheeseman - Virginia Cheeseman
> 
> Worcester Reptiles - Worcester Reptiles, Specialist Reptile Dealers


Which of these are best for emp scorps please??: victory:


----------



## andy07966

Gzus30 said:


> Which of these are best for emp scorps please??: victory:


Spider shop probably. 3 for £25


----------



## Gzus30

andy07966 said:


> Spider shop probably. 3 for £25


Nice 1 bro. Will check them out now... Safe: victory:


----------



## shiftyraccoon

Ace list!


----------



## bubba31

are they all shops or online 1s as well.


----------



## The T Lord

most are online, but some just put there stock up to show what they have available.
John


----------



## garlicpickle

This should be stickied really, because there's always new people coming on asking where they can buy such and such.

I've PM'd wohic and creeped, maybve if everyone PM's a mod they will give in and sticky it


----------



## garlicpickle

yay, it worked!


----------



## selina20

The T Lord said:


> Sorry Voodoo : victory:


So you should be shes a very special girlie.


----------



## The T Lord

selina20 said:


> So you should be shes a very special girlie.


 Yup,
hope to get me one at BTS.
John


----------



## andy07966

How do I edit my first post on here?


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK

Why have you taken out www.exoticinsectsuk.co.uk?
who paid you :lol2:


----------



## Climperoonie

Anyone know of any online stores (Anywhere) or real dealers (East Anglia only) that do Green Bottle Blue tarantulas?


----------



## bubba31

ive just started up selling t,s and hopfully branching out in a while. its www.legsandwebs.co.uk


----------



## KJ Exotics

Untitled Document 

Has sadly closed down now.


----------



## Dan09

Cold Blooded-Essex It has a selection of tarantuals and other Inverts


----------



## Becky

Japanese Koi Co -- Henlow, Bedfordshire. Tarantulas, scorps, whip scorps, beetles, mantids and fab reptiles! My local, love it... its mine and my partners second home :lol2:


----------



## trapieter

and heres the link to that Reptiles - Japanese Koi Company thanks guys but no one has versi's at the mo  great list tho!


----------



## Peacemaker1987

bubba31 said:


> ive just started up selling t,s and hopfully branching out in a while. its www.legsandwebs.co.uk



I cannot recommend these guys enough, got my GBB off them and it came in perfect condition and is doing really well! Check them out! Also getting a p.irminia off them when i get back to chester.
Check them out guys!


----------



## Kuma

http://www.exoticauk.com


----------



## monitorfan666

Cornish Crispa Co.


----------



## coolcroc

*Jungle Bugs*

Junglebugs!,, online spider and invert store


----------



## one of a kind

Norwich Reptile Co 
Norwich Reptile Company reptile sales norwich, tortoises, geckos, spiders at Norwich Reptile Company


----------



## CaptainGodzilla

dunston exotics in the north east, not an expert, but there was a LOT of spiders, scorpions, centepedes and millipedes there.
as well as a massive selection of snakes


----------



## lukeyboi

*cheers*

cheers bud realy helpful


----------



## lukeyboi

*cheers mate*

cheers mate


----------



## lukeyboi

*cheers mate realy helpful*

cheers mate realy helpful


----------



## lukeyboi

*cheers*

cheers mate


----------



## Richard2510

lukeyboi said:


> cheers bud realy helpful





lukeyboi said:


> cheers mate





lukeyboi said:


> cheers mate realy helpful





lukeyboi said:


> cheers mate


Lukeyboi is happy about something :lol2:


----------



## wayne the pain

Nice list, very helpful :2thumb:


----------



## enlightenment

Spiders

Were these guys mentioned, yet?

Sure there must be more than those that are listed here.

Have we missed anyone out?

Would be nice to make this as comprehensive as possible.

Steve


----------



## enlightenment

coolcroc said:


> Junglebugs!,, online spider and invert store


 
Giant Armoured Crickets - Madiga liberiana - £13.99 : Junglebugs!,, online spider and invert store

Seems a bit expensive for a cricket!

Always liked these.

Anyone bought from them before?

Steve


----------



## MissyBats

excellent! more places for me to spend money! :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_

There is also a guy in germany that will ship to the uk to and he has some great stuff! Just google the name jorg bernhardt spiders :no1:


----------



## snowgoose

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> There is also a guy in germany that will ship to the uk to and he has some great stuff! Just google the name jorg bernhardt spiders :no1:


He is on my thread with a few other EU sellers who ship  

Just hunt out my threads


----------



## Metamorphosis

HI
Great list,

Just thought I would say that we have updated our site to make it a little easier to use.

Also i would like to confirm we do post and have lots of inverts in stock Bred by us, all that is shown on the site is available and we have lots of other species that we add on as we have excess.

www.metamorphosis.gb.com

Regards to all

Graham & Janice


----------



## The Sandman

Theres a nice one ive just started using in Essex.

"Animal World" on Lodge Lane, Grays.

Animal World Home

They got some amazing inverts and reptiles in there.

A few DWA's too.


----------



## enlightenment

The Sandman said:


> Theres a nice one ive just started using in Essex.
> 
> "Animal World" on Lodge Lane, Grays.
> 
> Animal World Home
> 
> They got some amazing inverts and reptiles in there.
> 
> A few DWA's too.


Link takes me to nothing, SM?


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Bugz UK*

Cool list man, must say I've dealt with Martin French at Bugz UK before and he is one top bloke, he gave me loads of advice on stuff and I also highly recommend spidershop.com also : victory:


----------



## laluffy

*Manchester*

Hi does anyone know of a good Pet Shop in the south Manchester area. I went into Manchester Pets and Aquatics and it stank. The staff didn't seem to know much about anything either. I really want CB as well.

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC

snowgoose said:


> He is on my thread with a few other EU sellers who ship
> 
> Just hunt out my threads


what a psycho haha he's selling black widows for 10 euros


----------



## My plague

Don't know if anyone's said it (cba to read through thread) but Rainforest Reptiles in Newent are good, they do courier and they do a range of reptiles aswell :2thumb:


----------



## pirez

mcluskyisms said:


> Cool list man, must say I've dealt with Martin French at Bugz UK before and he is one top bloke, he gave me loads of advice on stuff and I also highly recommend spidershop.com also : victory:


 Yeah, hes good. Bought a few off him now, inc a large female P.regalis!:2thumb:


----------



## myersn

:2thumb:Thanks for the up-dated list of uk shops.


----------



## arwen

don't forget us 
The world of Fish and Pets ,2256 Coventry rd , Sheldon, Birmingham B26 3jr
see website 

www.reptileforsale.co.uk 

we have over 200 spiders in stock at most times and breed alot of them ourselves 

we are open 7 days a week 

please pop in for a chat!

suzanne


----------



## kb75

www.Bugz2Go.com - Home mainly dealing in cb land snails and accessories


----------



## xerophere

Python Emporium

Tiny Boas

If someone else has already added these sites i apologize


----------



## MissFoxHawk

**



The T Lord said:


> Most do, not sure on harrogates, bristol inverts and worcester reptiles


Worcester reptile do post! :2thumb: 
I got my chile rose sling from them, Mike will respend to you'r emails very quickly allthough their tarantula selection isn't that great, haha.
: victory:


----------



## boapugh

arwen said:


> don't forget us
> The world of Fish and Pets ,2256 Coventry rd , Sheldon, Birmingham B26 3jr
> see website
> 
> www.reptileforsale.co.uk
> 
> we have over 200 spiders in stock at most times and breed alot of them ourselves
> 
> we are open 7 days a week
> 
> please pop in for a chat!
> 
> suzanne


nice selection mate.


----------



## wilkinss77

The T Lord said:


> Most do, not sure on harrogates, bristol inverts and worcester reptiles


worcester reps posts- got my sub-ad female acanthoscurria geniculata from there via RMSD!


----------



## pbud81

i have just started trading recently, a site aimed for begineers to the hobby


----------



## mythicdawn07

Damn this thread needs updated :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

Could I add myself to the list please 

Invertimports.co.uk


----------



## 8and6

snowgoose said:


> Could I add myself to the list please
> 
> Invertimports.co.uk


.........................................
.................................................
..................................
.......................................
................................................
no


----------



## snowgoose

Fine then ;-(


----------



## 8and6

done :lol2:


----------



## snowgoose

thank you 

I would give ya a kiss, but I don't think you'd appreciate it :lol2:


----------



## PeterUK

snowgoose said:


> I would give ya a kiss, but I don't think you'd appreciate it :lol2:



I'm really REALLY getting worried about you :whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose

I'm sure you aren't the only one Peter :lol2:


----------



## Lucci

*It is now 2012....*

I have found this post in 2012 and have noticed many for the websites have been closed or haven't been updated for a long time.
I have looked through the lists and here are the websites I have deemed updated and worth your time


exotic pets uk (limited stock and not reccomended)

Martin Goss(You cannot buy livestock of Martin Goss but they have frequent shows around the UK where you can buy animals off expert hands)

Metamorphosis(Maybe? last updated august 2011, so is it worth the effort?)

Northampton Reptile centre (cannot buy livestock of this site online)

The Tarantula Barn

The Spider shop

Virginia Cheeseman


Hope this helps anyone else who looks at this.


----------



## wilkinss77

The T Lord said:


> Most do, not sure on harrogates, bristol inverts and worcester reptiles


worcester does- got my brazilian whiteknee from them.


----------



## wilkinss77

Lucci said:


> I have found this post in 2012 and have noticed many for the websites have been closed or haven't been updated for a long time.
> I have looked through the lists and here are the websites I have deemed updated and worth your time
> 
> 
> exotic pets uk (limited stock and not reccomended)
> 
> Martin Goss(You cannot buy livestock of Martin Goss but they have frequent shows around the UK where you can buy animals off expert hands)
> 
> Metamorphosis(Maybe? last updated august 2011, so is it worth the effort?)
> 
> Northampton Reptile centre (cannot buy livestock of this site online)
> 
> The Tarantula Barn
> 
> The Spider shop
> 
> Virginia Cheeseman
> 
> 
> Hope this helps anyone else who looks at this.


according to his website, martin goss does post.


----------



## glenn cabanog

*Undescribed South East Asian Therephosids species*

Do you have any idea About this species?

Orphnaecus Sp. Camarines Province, Philippines
Orphnaecus Sp. Marinduque, Philippines


----------



## gjd1989

Graeme Dick - Invertebrate Breeder and Supplier
www.invertebratesupplies.co.uk


----------



## boxofsorrows

Lucci said:


> I have found this post in 2012 and have noticed many for the websites have been closed or haven't been updated for a long time.
> I have looked through the lists and here are the websites I have deemed updated and worth your time
> 
> 
> exotic pets uk (limited stock and not reccomended)
> 
> Martin Goss(You cannot buy livestock of Martin Goss but they have frequent shows around the UK where you can buy animals off expert hands)
> 
> Metamorphosis(Maybe? last updated august 2011, so is it worth the effort?)
> 
> Northampton Reptile centre (cannot buy livestock of this site online)
> 
> The Tarantula Barn
> 
> The Spider shop
> 
> Virginia Cheeseman
> 
> 
> Hope this helps anyone else who looks at this.


I know its an old comment above, but just in case anyone else is wondering - the reason the Metamorphosis update was (and still is) out of date is that the link on the first page of this thread is very out of date. The current site is: "metamorphosis.gb.com" - Metamorphosis


----------



## mcluskyisms

Anyway, so wheres the best place in the UK to buys some spiders? 

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Colosseum

For selection and reasonable prices there is only a couple.


----------



## pcharlton

Colosseum said:


> For selection and reasonable prices there is only a couple.


yeh 
TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

Martin Goss


----------



## AilsaM

I've only ever bought Ts from The Spider Shop and they do have a good selection and reasonable prices.


----------



## GRB

Right folks, I've had to clean to this thread because yet again some users cannot seem to bear mention of certain names without having to resort to arguments and insults. 

For reference:



Posting material regarding banned members, or businesses, is not allowed. Regardless of how you feel about said users, name and shame is still not permitted.


We still do not allow posts of a deliberately goading, argumentative nature. Treat your other forumites with respect.
It would best if people just avoided mentioning the specific business, both for name ad shame issues and since it is obviously a touchy topic with many users - there is no need for further arguments on this topic.

Lastly, if they have lost access to RFUK then anything construed as an advert for this company will be removed. That includes thinly masked attempts at posting feedback, users posting sale lists for this business or users copying and pasting adverts from this business onto RFUK.


----------



## Mr Mister

Loads of these bit the dust think, as at least half the links are dead.

Has this one been up?

http://www.serpentusexotics.co.uk/


----------



## TheSpidersLair

https://www.facebook.com/TheSpidersLair

Hand crafted acrylic tarantula enclosures


----------

